# Anonymous gehackt und verspottet!



## PaddyG2s (23. August 2011)

Hey,

Nun hat es die Oberhacker selbst erwischt: Die auf der anonymen Dokumente-Plattform «Pastie» veröffentlichte Stellungnahme strotzt vor Spott und Hohn. Anonymous und LulzSecurity (LulzSec) seien keine richtigen Hacker. Die Mitglieder verfügten gar nicht über die erforderlichen Programmierkenntnisse. Sie würden ihre Angriffe vielmehr mit vorgefertigten Tools ausführen, die jedermann frei aus dem Internet herunterladen könne. Die abschätzige Bezeichnung für solche Möchtegern-Hacker lautet «Script Kiddies».




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Angriff auf den Anonymous-Server wurde inzwischen bestätigt. Gleichzeitig lassen Aktivisten via Twitter verlauten, dass es noch viele andere Möglichkeiten und Wege zur gemeinsamen Kommunikation gebe. In einer bei YouTube veröffentlichten Stellungnahme wird auf das Credo des losen Kollektivs verwiesen. Die Feinde könnten zwar einzelne Chats oder Seiten hacken, aber Anonymous sei trotzdem unangreifbar, da die Bewegung aus Hunderttausenden Menschen rund um den Globus bestehe. Eine Idee könne man nicht töten.
*
Ausserdem hat TeamPoison Kontaktinfos und Login-Daten von angeblich einflussreichen Anonymous-Mitgliedern veröffentlicht. «Ihr seid nicht anonym, ihr seid nicht die Legion!», heisst es in Anspielung auf das allgemein bekannte Motto der 
*
Quelle:
20 Minuten Online - «Ihr seid nicht anonym!» - Webpage

Gru?1 Paddy!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2011)

> Eine Idee könne man nicht töten.


Aber dem Kindergarten die Luft aus den Reifen lassen. Ihr Helden der Nacht das habt ihr euch redlich verdient


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. August 2011)

Und jetzt? Schön weiter GEMA Gebühren zahlen? omg


----------



## needit (23. August 2011)

lol.......... mehrere 100000


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

^Der Soundtrack im Hintergrund ist doch hammermässig. Wäre das jetzt nicht von ner Computersoftware vorgelesen wärs doch echt überzeugend

Egal ob die jetzt (teilweise) lahmgelegt wurden. Die Aktionen (vor allem die mit der Gema) fand ich fantastisch.


----------



## Axel_Foly (23. August 2011)

es lebe der hackerbürgerkrieg


----------



## n3ts4k (23. August 2011)

also ist es genauso gekommen wie ich vermutet hatte..die jungs sind nur script-kiddies ohne eigenes können. die idee des freien internets ist ja an sich nicht verwerflich, sondern sogar begrüßenswert, aber die eingesetzten mittel werden von der öffentlichkeit nunmal als cyberterrorismus wahrgenommen und gegen sowas wird im endeffekt auch der rechtsstaat früher oder später vorgehen. eventuell reicht ja aber auch ein wachrütteln durch wirkliche hacker um zu verstehen, dass der eingeschlagene weg nicht der richtige ist und die gesamte community in ein schlechtes licht rückt.


----------



## Regardless (29. August 2011)

Also ich fand die gehackte GEMA-Seite recht lustig....


----------



## Lan_Party (29. August 2011)

Lol. Die Seite wurde jetzt schon zum 2. mal gehackt. Zzz alle nur neidisch. Sollen die doch erstmal zeigen was sie können!


----------



## s|n|s (29. August 2011)

Hacker gegen Hacker? woot?  Wer gegen anonymous ist, wird entweder dafür bezahlt oder hat was nicht verstanden.


----------



## NCphalon (29. August 2011)

Irgendwann kackt das ganze Inet ab weil sich alle Hackerbanden bekriegen^^


----------



## amdfreak (30. August 2011)

Hehe, sieht mir ganz nach konkurrenzkampf aus 
Aber fragt sich noch wie lange das gut geht, irgenwann gibts Probleme ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (30. August 2011)

Das mit dem ps3 Network ist auch nicht zu verachten
Für Leute die sich gut auskennen wird das wohl nicht so schwer gewesen sein (Einen IRC-Server zu hacken). In meiner Berufslehre habe ich in Java einen eigenen Client geschrieben, war auch nicht so schwer ) Anonymous behauptet auch nicht sie seien die Superhacker. 
Selbst wenn sie "public" Hackertools benutzen sollten, es geht Ihnen schlussendlich nicht um selbstgeschriebene Software sondern um ein Zeichen zu setzten und die Idee, das Ziel von Anonymous. 

Der ASCII-Art Blamage-Screen sieht trotzdem toll aus , da hat sich einer Mühe gegeben oder war das nur Copy Paste??


----------



## Insanix (31. August 2011)

War ja eigentlich zu erwarten das sie solche Tools benutzen und nicht selber schreiben würden  Aber das ASCII Bild find ich super


----------



## david430 (31. August 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das mit dem ps3 Network ist auch nicht zu verachten
> Für Leute die sich gut auskennen wird das wohl nicht so schwer gewesen sein (Einen IRC-Server zu hacken). In meiner Berufslehre habe ich in Java einen eigenen Client geschrieben, war auch nicht so schwer ) Anonymous behauptet auch nicht sie seien die Superhacker.



jetzt mal vorsicht.  ich gehe schon mal davon aus, dass es etwas komplizierter ist, nen server von großen unternehmen zu hacken, als ne client server verbindung in java zu programmieren. dazu bedarf es 3-4 markanter programmierzeilen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2011)

Die hätten die Kids gleich bei ihren Eltern melden sollen, damit die mal ordentlich übers Knie gelegt werden.


----------



## der Türke (31. August 2011)

hey wo lern man eıg das superhacken? auf facebook?


----------



## Franzl (31. August 2011)

ob vorgefertigte scripts oder selbst progen is doch schnurz egal oder nicht? solang es trotzdem reicht um solche aktionen wie mit der gema zu machen ...
ich finde die online community sollte lieber zusammenhalten anstatt sich gegenseitig zu attackieren :/


----------

